# GSP at strikeforce event



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

lol at gsp being there tonight with a strikeforce key chain around his neck. Dana going to be mad.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Sure maybe Dana will be mad, but what is he going to do? GSP is one of his biggest draws and best fighters, he wont say anything.


----------



## TheAxeMurderer (Oct 27, 2009)

I think this is good, it shows that the hate between organizations doesnt extend to the fighters..just another example of how sdosihnadsklsakwdnkslaskdns,mlawkens,m.a


----------



## UFC on VHS (Dec 16, 2008)

I bet Dana was pissed when he saw that. Yes, Dana is watching right now.


----------



## leifdawg (Jan 1, 2008)

It looked like he took a nice shot to the eye. Had a burst blood vessel.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

leifdawg said:


> It looked like he took a nice shot to the eye. Had a burst blood vessel.


Mousasi is doing work son.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Dana let Chuck bring in Shields as a coach on TUF, I doubt he'll care I mean if they weren't already watching Strikeforce they wouldn't know.


----------



## Cptmats (Dec 27, 2009)

Toxic said:


> Dana let Chuck bring in Shields as a coach on TUF, I doubt he'll care I mean if they weren't already watching Strikeforce they wouldn't know.


exactly, i would be willing to bet dana watches every strikeforce event.

As for Shield be in the next TUF, could be a door opening up dome discussion between White and Shield.


----------



## TheJame (Sep 3, 2006)

Cptmats said:


> exactly, i would be willing to bet dana watches every strikeforce event.
> 
> As for Shield be in the next TUF, could be a door opening up dome discussion between White and Shield.


lol he probably streams it to screw Strikeforce out of buys.


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

If anything it's publicity for the UFC.


----------



## LittleJoe (Oct 15, 2006)

I want to see GSP fight Diaz. Maybe he was scouting Diaz to see first hand that he would be in trouble.


----------



## Cptmats (Dec 27, 2009)

LittleJoe said:


> I want to see GSP fight Diaz. Maybe he was scouting Diaz to see first hand that he would be in trouble.


LOL, Diaz even dreams of beating GSP he better wake up and apologize:bye02:


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

GSP didn't look impressed at all with the fight(s).


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

The same Diaz that went 6-4 in the UFC while GSP has 2 losses all together. The same Diaz that lost to all the better UFC competition and won against the lesser fighter?

Right.


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

a UFC fighter got the most pop from facial recognition at a strikeforce event. Cant be all that bad for the UFC or Dana imo

Dana also knows his public whipping of some fighters wont work on GSP... he is too popular, too classy and too damn sexy to talk down to.

Lets be honest, Diaz is a much more exciting fight at WW then anything the UFC can offer atm. Maybe Georges just wanted to see if Nick could imbress him and perhaps endure hiz riddum.


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

Oy! Diaz has had too much of the purple nurple if he thinks he can take GSP... 

And the eye thing can't be from Mousasi considering they met for the first time yesterday and are training for the first time today. Maybe it's from Marquardt...


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

jonnyg4508 said:


> The same Diaz that went 6-4 in the UFC while GSP has 2 losses all together. The same Diaz that lost to all the better UFC competition and won against the lesser fighter?
> 
> Right.


Diaz was very young back then.


----------

